# Is this really for sale now? Citizen Re-issue NB6021-17E



## sriracha

Been waiting for the Citizen re-issue (nb6021-17e). This looks legit, but I've not seen it for sale anywhere else...









CITIZEN promaster NB6021-17E Mechanical Super titanium watch


Watch Specifications Maker PROMASTER Movement Solar Quartz Accuracy range Average monthly difference ±15 seconds icon-dial Dial Black Color icon-luminous Luminous hands + indexes icon-case Case super titanium Crown type Screw lock crown icon-lug_width Lug width About 22.0 mm Crystal material...




www.ippojapanwatch.com


----------



## aafanatic

I just checked ebay and nothing there, but soon @sriracha , soon


----------



## CitizenPromaster

sriracha said:


> Been waiting for the Citizen re-issue (nb6021-17e). This looks legit, but I've not seen it for sale anywhere else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CITIZEN promaster NB6021-17E Mechanical Super titanium watch
> 
> 
> Watch Specifications Maker PROMASTER Movement Solar Quartz Accuracy range Average monthly difference ±15 seconds icon-dial Dial Black Color icon-luminous Luminous hands + indexes icon-case Case super titanium Crown type Screw lock crown icon-lug_width Lug width About 22.0 mm Crystal material...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ippojapanwatch.com


I believe they won't ship out from Citizen until August, so you are basically placing a pre-order, and lots of companies will gladly take your money two months in advance.


----------



## sriracha

That's what I thought ....


----------



## Terra Citizen

Funny, I'm sriracha on a few other boards. When I saw this post, I thought it was my other alias.


----------



## sriracha

Ha! Its a darn good sauce


----------



## Terra Citizen

sriracha said:


> Ha! Its a darn good sauce


Once I realized that sriracha was taken on WUS, I developed my new alias.


----------



## Nokie

I am now both interested in this watch and hungry at the same time……


----------



## Fergfour

My first thought was looks great but it's probably 45mm. Was happy to see it's a modest 41mm. I'm also liking the extra anti-magnetic protection, 3.3 times higher than a standard ISO 6425 diver.

"It’s perfect for the way we live now with our smartphones seldom out of reach. It will also work happily on boats equipped with a magnetic steering compass. Meets the JWCA requirement for a Type 2 antimagnetic watch meaning that it maintains its performance when placed at 1 centimeter from a magnetic field of up to 16,000 A/m generated by any ordinary electronic device."


----------



## Watchout63

The only thing I don't love about this re-release is the Mercedes hour hand....thanks Invicta.


----------



## CADirk

I wonder if they will also release an eco-drive version, just a movement change, keep everything else the same.


----------



## sriracha

There's this one...


----------



## SixtyLion

CADirk said:


> I wonder if they will also release an eco-drive version, just a movement change, keep everything else the same.


I would love to get Eco-Drive version!!!


----------



## aafanatic

I would actually like a larger crown, but that’s just me. Retro Bond.


----------



## FerrisAus

I'd love to know the lug-to-lug measurement for this one. Looks fantastic!


----------



## CitizenPromaster

FerrisAus said:


> I'd love to know the lug-to-lug measurement for this one. Looks fantastic!


I saw you already found it


----------



## FerrisAus

For some reason I completely missed this watch. But it is the kind of re-issue that really appeals to me. All the beauty of a classic Citizen diver, but with a modern movement and construction. 20mm lugs are the icing on the cake… I think my genuine tropic strap would look great on it!
Is August still the current ETA?


----------



## Predictabilly

Super excited about this, especially for the price. Shame the bracelet is male end links. Will probably get black version, put it on one of my rubber options and call it a day.


----------



## Tanker G1

Watchout63 said:


> The only thing I don't love about this re-release is the Mercedes hour hand....thanks Invicta.


Probably a good thing considering the watches I already have, but it killed any chance of me buying one. We all have our idiosyncrasies and that's a complete no-go for me.


----------



## tsteph12

sriracha said:


> There's this one...
> 
> View attachment 16688803


This will hold me over for the time being.


----------



## journeyforce

I know that Citizen Promaster posted the info showing it was expected to be out in Aug, but I have bought enough watches off of Ippo to know that if they have it listed, that they either have it in stock or that they can get it within a few days. You might contact them to find out if they do in fact have it in stock right now. They usually reply within 24-48hrs


----------



## sriracha

I contacted them just in case. It’s not in stock. Preorder only.


----------



## Earthjade

The mercedes hands are true to the original model they are re-issuing, but that ruins for me what is absolutely a Seiko 63MAS killer.
It's a shame, because Citizen have lots of models that don't use that Rolex inspired design choice:


----------



## Batboy

We all have different tastes, and I like the (true to the original) Mercedes hands. This watch looks like a winner and, for me, a Seiko 63MAS killer.

I would have loved a matt ceramic bezel, but I realise Citizen doesn't do these bezels. However, I love the hardened titanium, size and extra antimagnetic resistance.



Fergfour said:


> My first thought was looks great but it's probably 45mm. Was happy to see it's a modest 41mm. I'm also liking the extra anti-magnetic protection, 3.3 times higher than a standard ISO 6425 diver.
> 
> "It’s perfect for the way we live now with our smartphones seldom out of reach. It will also work happily on boats equipped with a magnetic steering compass. Meets the JWCA requirement for a Type 2 antimagnetic watch meaning that it maintains its performance when placed at 1 centimeter from a magnetic field of up to 16,000 A/m generated by any ordinary electronic device."


----------



## SixtyLion

Batboy said:


> We all have different tastes, and I like the (true to the original) Mercedes hands. This watch looks like a winner and, for me, a Seiko 63MAS killer.
> 
> I would have loved a matt ceramic bezel, but I realise Citizen doesn't do these bezels. However, I love the hardened titanium, size and extra antimagnetic resistance.


No ceramic bezel but I am pretty sure that everything will line up unlike Seiko


----------



## Welc0

I think is coming out soon!


----------



## Knoxrocks222

Looks a lot like my orient komatsu


----------



## leadbelly2550

for what it's worth, I have been wearing another titanium diver with the same movement (cal. 9051) since March, and I'm happy with the watch and the movement. I'm not fastidious about accuracy, but it generally runs +10-12 seconds daily, within the +20 specification.


----------



## Terra Citizen

Being a noob to the watch game, I didn’t realize that the Mercedes handset was so polarizing.
My preference would be VW, Audi or BMW hands, but the Mercedes hands are not a deal killer for me.
I want the blue variant with the Ti bracelet and will probably add the OEM strap from the black variant.


----------



## sdiver68

Terra Citizen said:


> Being a noob to the watch game, I didn’t realize that the Mercedes handset was so polarizing.
> My preference would be VW, Audi or BMW hands, but the Mercedes hands are not a deal killer for me.
> I want the blue variant with the Ti bracelet and will probably add the OEM strap from the black variant.


I prefer a solar quartz with Tesla hands.


----------



## valuewatchguy

Batboy said:


> We all have different tastes, and I like the (true to the original) Mercedes hands. This watch looks like a winner and, for me, a Seiko 63MAS killer.
> 
> I would have loved a matt ceramic bezel, but I realise Citizen doesn't do these bezels. However, I love the hardened titanium, size and extra antimagnetic resistance.


Same about the merc hands....I'll keep it like the OG


----------



## testudo

I wish it had minute markers all the way round the bezel - even if the original didn't... never really liked bezels that end at 15/20, it look asymmetric and hurts my aesthetic eye.


----------



## fruxzak

Hm, the website says "in stock"

I'll take one for the team and try placing an order. Can always charge back if it's sketchy. 

The site is using Shopify as a backend so should be easy to dispute.


----------



## Earthjade

I dislike mercedes hands in general because the hour hand is round when it's usually pointing at square or baton indices. It doesn't mesh together well, like the angular snowflake hands of Tudor pointing at round diver indices. The one way I can "tolerate" a mercedes hand is to have it on a watch from the brand that designed it.


----------



## vfps

sdiver68 said:


> I prefer a solar quartz with Tesla hands.
> 
> View attachment 16694677


Well, the Invicta's are somewhat Tesla-logo-shaped on the counter-balance portion of the second hand, anyway! So, with the Invicta Pro Divers you get both a Tesla and a Mercedes, I guess?


----------



## segibbons03

Looks great


----------



## Degr8n8

vfps said:


> Well, the Invicta's are somewhat Tesla-logo-shaped on the counter-balance portion of the second hand, anyway! So, with the Invicta Pro Divers you get both a Tesla and a Mercedes, I guess?
> 
> View attachment 16695759


Looks more like a Bentley to me.


----------



## fazer60099

According to Citizen watches France, it might be available in Europe end of august beginning of September.


----------



## hpichris

That's a damn good looking watch.


----------



## FerrisAus

I contacted an Australian AD today and was told that Citrizen wasn't planning on selling it locally at this stage. Looks like it will be a Japanese purchase for me then!


----------



## Sullivanjt

That would be disappointing if by "Summer 2022" they mean "end of Summer 2022." Especially for a dive watch, you'd think they would want people to get it when they're most interested in going to the beach!


----------



## valuewatchguy

Sullivanjt said:


> That would be disappointing if by "Summer 2022" they mean "end of Summer 2022." Especially for a dive watch, you'd think they would want people to get it when they're most interested in going to the beach!



I get the concept......but do people really buy watches for the season? I know its popular in WIS circles to say that is great "summer watch" !! but not sure normal people are that way?


----------



## fruxzak

fruxzak said:


> Hm, the website says "in stock"
> 
> I'll take one for the team and try placing an order. Can always charge back if it's sketchy.
> 
> The site is using Shopify as a backend so should be easy to dispute.


Update: I ordered it and messaged the sellers. Turns out it was a preorder for an August release. They canceled my order when I asked.


----------



## OCDwatchguy

tsteph12 said:


> This will hold me over for the time being.
> View attachment 16692593
> 
> View attachment 16692594


Which model Citizen is this?


----------



## Xerxes300

OCDwatchguy said:


> Which model Citizen is this?











CITIZEN PROMASTER MARINE Automatic 200M Diver NY0125-83E


JAPAN Movt Cased in China Listed price: 49,500 Yen Case/Strap: Stainless Steel Dual spherical crystal glass Luminous: Hands and markers/ Screw-down crown Water resistance:200m for air diving Magnetic Resistant: 4,800A/m Size: 41 mm Thickness: 13.7 mm / Lag Size: 20 mm Weight: 170 g Max Wrist...




www.seiyajapan.com


----------



## Springdale_1

FerrisAus said:


> I'd love to know the lug-to-lug measurement for this one. Looks fantastic!


Did anyone ever find the lug-to-lug measurement for this watch? It looks fantastic, and I love the size, but I hope it isn't too long for me.
Edit: Nevermind! Found an estimate here: 47.5mm. Thanks @CitizenPromaster !








Return of the Challenge Diver NB6021


Very nice watch! I hope it will be available in the USA. I have two Citizen Automatics with the 9011 movement and they are more accurate than the stated specs.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Ah you beat me to it


----------



## marklv

This NY0125-83E has the crummy 8 series movement. Wait for the 'proper' watch with the decent 9051 movement, it will be worth the wait.


----------



## FerrisAus

marklv said:


> This NY0125-83E has the crummy 8 series movement. Wait for the 'proper' watch with the decent 9051 movement, it will be worth the wait.


Does anyone know what kind of accuracy to expect from the 9051 movement? I know what it’s rated at, but I’m curious to hear of real world experiences.


----------



## grenert

marklv said:


> This NY0125-83E has the crummy 8 series movement. Wait for the 'proper' watch with the decent 9051 movement, it will be worth the wait.


The 9051 is appealing because of its high beat, but the Miyota 82xx is not "crummy" in my opinion. I've had it in a few watches now and it performs pretty well, especially for the price. After regulation, about 10-15 sec/day max difference between wearing and not wearing, and about 5 sec/day overall. Not as good as my Swiss movements, but certainly fine for watches that cost $100-300. Now if they put that in a $500+ watch, I'd be upset...


----------



## Earthjade

grenert said:


> The 9051 is appealing because of its high beat, but the Miyota 82xx is not "crummy" in my opinion. I've had it in a few watches now and it performs pretty well, especially for the price. After regulation, about 10-15 sec/day max difference between wearing and not wearing, and about 5 sec/day overall. Not as good as my Swiss movements, but certainly fine for watches that cost $100-300. Now if they put that in a $500+ watch, I'd be upset...


I agree that the 8000 series Miyotas are not crummy.
Last one I had that I sold this year was a non-hacking 8215 that ran +0 seconds dial up, +8 seconds 9UP and -10 seconds 6UP. In the real world, the average daily rate of the watch was about +2-3 seconds a day. That's better than 4 of the 5 Seiko movements I've had (markedly so) and most entry level Swiss movements too, now that I think about it.


----------



## marklv

Let's agree to disagree. I have very high expectations of automatic watches, so it wouldn't be a surprise if we have differing opinions.
As for the NB6021-17E I'm still unsure of whether it's a genuine release or just vaporware. I guess we'll have to see. I'm astonished that the watch is still not on sale.


----------



## marklv

FerrisAus said:


> Does anyone know what kind of accuracy to expect from the 9051 movement? I know what it’s rated at, but I’m curious to hear of real world experiences.


Roughly the same accuracy as you get on the 9011 movement or a Sellita SW200. Perhaps a bit better, due to the anti-magnetism feature. I would expect better accuracy than on the Seiko 6 series movements.


----------



## Munchie

marklv said:


> Let's agree to disagree. I have very high expectations of automatic watches, so it wouldn't be a surprise if we have differing opinions.
> As for the NB6021-17E I'm still unsure of whether it's a genuine release or just vaporware. I guess we'll have to see. I'm astonished that the watch is still not on sale.


On another thread a poster indicated a release date of August 19th


----------



## CitizenPromaster

What happened to patience being a virtue?

"Citizen Promaster" Continued to move while being covered by barnacles Inherited and evolved from the design of "Challenge Diver" Mechanical diver's watch with reinforced magnetic resistance specification Released on August 19, 2022 | Citizen Watch Official Site [CITIZEN]


----------



## modulo

Preordered mine! Don't care much about titanium but love the classic skin diver look. Like that it comes with a 9 series movement. Response from buyer will release in Japan on Aug 22.


----------



## marklv

How good is this 9051 movement? I've heard it runs around +10 a day - not very impressed, if true. You can get an Invicta with a Seiko NH35 movement for $100 or so.


----------



## JJ Smith

9051 info:



https://calibercorner.com/miyota-caliber-9051/


----------



## FerrisAus

Well, I'm excited to have preordered an NB6021-17E through local Australian online retailer Starbuy! They are doing a nice discount off RRP, so any other Aussies should get in touch with them. ETA is somewhere from mid-September to the end of October.


----------



## flylock

I would like to see one up close because although I like the overall shape and styling the crown seems small.


----------



## achilles

Right now I don’t see anyone taking pre-orders. Only taking my email for notification. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bricem13

achilles said:


> Right now I don’t see anyone taking pre-orders. Only taking my email for notification.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same...

Envoyé de mon M2103K19G en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

Pre order email sent! @ $495 these are a no brainer.


----------



## bricem13

Spring-Diver said:


> Pre order email sent! @ $495 these are a no brainer.


To whom??

Envoyé de mon M2103K19G en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Spring-Diver

bricem13 said:


> To whom??
> 
> Envoyé de mon M2103K19G en utilisant Tapatalk











Citizen Promaster Marine Mechanical Diver NB6021-17E | Sakurawatches.com


Buy Citizen Promaster Marine Mechanical Diver NB6021-17E. Official packaging and warranty. Fast delivery from Japan. Accepting PayPal.




www.sakurawatches.com


----------



## Relojeros

marklv said:


> How good is this 9051 movement? I've heard it runs around +10 a day - not very impressed, if true. You can get an Invicta with a Seiko NH35 movement for $100 or so.


What do you think about the 62mas with a 6R15 (-15/+25) for twice the price of this Citizen diver? Btw, NH35 runs at -20/+40


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fruxzak

4 more days till release. Seems like Sakura watches is the cheapest option.

I also noticed that the Windup Watch Shop is carrying this now but the release date is said to be September 5th there.






Citizen Promaster Dive Automatic Watch – Windup Watch Shop


In 1983, a mechanical Citizen diver’s watch was found at the bottom of the sea at Long Reef Beach in Australia. While the entire case of the timepiece was covered in barnacles from spending several years submerged, the watch itself was still running properly and remained completely water-tight...




windupwatchshop.com


----------



## zan3pric3

What is the lug width on this one?


----------



## CitizenPromaster

zan3pric3 said:


> What is the lug width on this one?


Now it's official, 20mm


----------



## zan3pric3

CitizenPromaster said:


> Now it's official, 20mm
> View attachment 16832094


Thanks for the info!


----------



## ltmx

Hmm, these were ¥95,500 yesterday at japan-onlinestore, but are back up to full retail and no more pre-orders. They are also talking about August 19 for a release date.


----------



## rpstrimple

Might be hard to get a discount right out of the gate on these. I imagine they’ll fly. I’m torn between the blue or black. Will probably go blue.


----------



## FerrisAus

It wouldn't surprise me if these sell out quickly and become difficult to get. One of the reasons I preordered from an Australian AD... plus I love the look of the watch


----------



## zan3pric3

Don’t need another watch but I might have to grab one. Specifications are great and it seems like it could be a perfect watch for travel, work, or just sitting by the pool.


----------



## marklv

I haven't 'needed' a watch for years - it hasn't stopped me from building a collection of over 100 watches!


----------



## ltmx

I have been thinking about getting a slightly higher-end watch for "sporty" things like rafting. I wear a turtle for that currently, but Something like this is interesting to me.


----------



## achilles

Is the release date still Aug 19 which is tomorrow? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Relojeros

achilles said:


> Is the release date still Aug 19 which is tomorrow?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Today


----------



## sriracha

FYI There’s another thread with real world pics of the blue


----------



## fruxzak

Weird that it’s still not available for purchase in Sakura.
It’s already Aug 21. Maybe on Monday?


----------



## Pee Dee

fruxzak said:


> Weird that it’s still not available for purchase in Sakura.
> It’s already Aug 21. Maybe on Monday?


I just sent Kota a message. He has no ETA of when he's getting stock and is not accepting pre payment probably because his pricing might change once he gets the stock in. His listed price is very very low compared to those who actually have the watches in stock.

The lowesr priced Japanese dealer who has them in stock right now is Japan Select I PM'd Keigo and he's ready to ship the blue now for $780 which is not worth picking over the Citizen US website which has them in stock with a 20% sitewide sale right now so $796


----------



## fruxzak

Pee Dee said:


> I just sent Kota a message. He has no ETA of when he's getting stock and is not accepting pre payment probably because his pricing might change once he gets the stock in. His listed price is very very low compared to those who actually have the watches in stock.
> 
> The lowesr priced Japanese dealer who has them in stock right now is Japan Select I PM'd Keigo and he's ready to ship the blue now for $780 which is not worth picking over the Citizen US website which has them in stock with a 20% sitewide sale right now so $796


The 20% off does not apply to new arrivals on the CItizen US site, so that price is pretty good on Japan Select.






Promaster Dive Automatic Blue Dial Super Titanium Bracelet NB6021-68L | CITIZEN


Reaching deep into Citizen’s dive history, a 70’s classic is reimagined with a modern twist in the new Promaster Mechanical Diver – now updated with advanced features suitable for the ocean or the office. The retro design is based on the Citizen Challenge Diver found covered in barnacles on an...




www.citizenwatch.com


----------



## martygene

I just got n mine today.


----------



## Relojeros

martygene said:


> I just got n mine today.
> View attachment 16847315


We need more pics. Based on the renders I was liking the blue version, but in actual photos the black one looks better to me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhb

^yep the black is looking bit better on the strap so far......and I got a blue at home delivered today..


----------



## jhb

got mine. its nice. no red Australia tank case. same as other fella. silver and black watch tank case. quick pic..did more to show the blue than to get a great picture of it....


----------



## martygene

martygene said:


> I just got n mine today.
> View attachment 16847315





Relojeros said:


> We need more pics. Based on the renders I was liking the blue version, but in actual photos the black one looks better to me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martygene

martygene said:


> I just got n mine today.
> View attachment 16847315





martygene said:


> I just got n mine today.
> View attachment 16847315


O


----------



## FerrisAus

Has anyone got a real life lug to lug measurement yet? I’m keen to know.


----------



## Rallyemenz

Thanks to all of you for the photos. I'm preferring the black, as I did when this watch was first announced. Now.... How do I justify yet another watch?


----------



## martygene

FerrisAus said:


> Has anyone got a real life lug to lug measurement yet? I’m keen to know.


----------



## Daruba

martygene said:


> View attachment 16848601


That's the way to do it!


----------



## martygene

Daruba said:


> That's the way to do it!


Play ur guitar on the MTV


----------



## Terra Citizen

I can't tell through the distortion from the beveled edge sapphire, but what is the rehaut or chapter ring like on this watch? Is it a vertical brushed metal rehaut or is it an angled chapter ring?


----------



## Vileest1

Terra Citizen said:


> I can't tell through the distortion from the beveled edge sapphire, but what is the rehaut or chapter ring like on this watch? Is it a vertical brushed metal rehaut or is it an angled chapter ring?


Vertical


----------



## Pee Dee

I just found this hi-res video presentation on YouTube and it's looking like the best showcase of both variants caught on video so far.

I have the Blue inbound but damn that black looks better now after closer inspection. A few other things I noticed on the video were:


It doesn't look like the JDM models come in oxygen tanks (just basing it on the video)
The crown is indeed on the smaller side but not small enough to be a deal breaker
Those end links on the bracelet version could have been done better
I saw a member t here saying he wished the sides were just polished instead of brushed - I now tend to agree after seeing the brushing done up close on the sides of the case. On video is looks like what an over-polished brushed case would look like after a bad service but I'm hoping it will not be as noticeable in person

But overall it's still a killer for the price, can't wait to hear more reviews from people who already have them

Challenge Diver Unboxing


----------



## CitizenPromaster

Now also in UK, 4 available as I type this.
PROMASTER DIVER AUTOMATIC SUPER TITANIUM™ | Citizen Watch UK
And 3 of the blue.
Promaster Diver Automatic Super Titanium™ | Citizen Watch UK


----------



## Xerxes300

How’s the lume? 

I have a 300m eco drive model and just walking by an open window charges it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fruxzak

I just placed an order on Red Deer watches. Seems to be the lowest available price right now and it says that it's in stock!

I'll circle back if/when I do get it in the mail.









Citizen Watches for Men on Sale Online - Red Deer Watches


Buy Citizen Men’s Watches online at a great price. Shop now, enjoy our Free Worldwide Delivery service. Red Deer Watches is your paradise! Citizen men’s watches on sale




www.reddeerwatches.com


----------



## bricem13

fruxzak said:


> I just placed an order on Red Deer watches. Seems to be the lowest available price right now and it says that it's in stock!
> 
> I'll circle back if/when I do get it in the mail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Citizen Watches for Men on Sale Online - Red Deer Watches
> 
> 
> Buy Citizen Men’s Watches online at a great price. Shop now, enjoy our Free Worldwide Delivery service. Red Deer Watches is your paradise! Citizen men’s watches on sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reddeerwatches.com


So i did last friday. Watch shipped monday.. pretty excited about it!

Envoyé de mon M2103K19G en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Munchie

Not to rain on anyones parade but I had to return mine.

I like to wear my watches loose and so the crown rubbed the back of my hand just a little too much for it to be a keeper.

Everything else about it was A1


----------



## marklv

Who is this Red Deer Watches? Never heard of them. From Trustpilot reviews they don't seem very trustworthy.


----------



## Raku

It is now available from the official UK Citizen website and from Seiya Japan (which delivers worldwide).


----------



## irideti

Finally pick up mine from AD yesterday. I preordered the watch in May.


----------



## Daruba

irideti said:


> Finally pick up mine from AD yesterday. I preordered the watch in May.
> 
> View attachment 16866950


Congrats! Looks good.


----------



## Terra Citizen

irideti said:


> Finally pick up mine from AD yesterday. I preordered the watch in May.
> 
> View attachment 16866950


Any initial impressions?


----------



## FerrisAus

irideti said:


> Finally pick up mine from AD yesterday. I preordered the watch in May.


Great watch! May I ask your wrist size?


----------



## marklv

Small wrist, I'd say 6.5".


----------



## DCTwin

I had the blue version delivered today, and I must say I'm impressed. Bezel perfectly aligned. The case shape needs to be seen to be fully appreciated. The sides have a neat curve. The blue is deep and almost goes to black in the right light. Tracking movement accuracy, but I know it will be better than the 6r35. It's a winner.


----------



## millan

I’ve had mine for eleven days now and can report, that it runs at a rock solid +1 seconds a day. Wrist shot with the view from our balcony.


----------



## millan

Wrist shot taken a week ago with a Danish countryside restaurant in the background, where my father in law had invited us for lunch.


----------



## FerrisAus

millan said:


> I’ve had mine for eleven days now and can report, that it runs at a rock solid +1 seconds a day. Wrist shot with the view from our balcony.


That is amazing accuracy! Hope mine (when I receive it) is as good


----------



## jhb

so I've had mine around 17 days..bit less if I was counting actual hours. set it on the 17th of August. I haven't been watching it per 24 hour period...but its 12 seconds fast from my cellphone in that 17 or so days. I put it dial side up at night and when I'm not wearing it. havent been playing with positions to gain or lose seconds. also haven't been using a super accurate timing setup just running off cell tower time. regardless, I'd say the 9051 is a pretty darn accurate movment.


----------



## Pee Dee

What a nice Father's Day treat here in Australia! DHL decided to deliver on a Sunday ahead of ny Wednesday ETA.

Bracelet went straight to the Bay and replaced with my favourite Uncle Seiko GL. First impressions are outstanding but more thoughts on it later


----------



## FerrisAus

Pee Dee said:


> What a nice Father's Day treat here in Australia! DHL decided to deliver on a Sunday ahead of ny Wednesday ETA.
> Bracelet went straight to the Bay and replaced with my favourite Uncle Seiko GL. First impressions are outstanding but more thoughts on it later


Looking forward to your write-up!
Where did you buy from to get it so quickly? (guessing Japan)


----------



## Pee Dee

FerrisAus said:


> Looking forward to your write-up!
> Where did you buy from to get it so quickly? (guessing Japan)


Hey Chris Yup got it from Japan. As expected the JDM version had no scuba tank packaging but the price was good enough. I'll give it a day or two on the wrist before reporting back


----------



## Terra Citizen

Pee Dee said:


> Bracelet went straight to the Bay...


I'm not familiar with this saying. Are you saying that you sold the bracelet on eBay? or that you tossed it in the Bay, like throwing it in the garbage? Why?


----------



## mplsabdullah

Pee Dee said:


> What a nice Father's Day treat here in Australia! DHL decided to deliver on a Sunday ahead of ny Wednesday ETA.
> 
> Bracelet went straight to the Bay and replaced with my favourite Uncle Seiko GL. First impressions are outstanding but more thoughts on it later


Any chance your willing to sell and ship to the USA? 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pee Dee

Terra Citizen said:


> I'm not familiar with this saying. Are you saying that you sold the bracelet on eBay? or that you tossed it in the Bay, like throwing it in the garbage? Why?


sorry i meant it got sold on eBay. The bracelet was very nicely finished and definitely not worth tossing  I just preferred to wear it on rubber to keep the lug to lug down


----------



## fruxzak

Mine arrived today. Placed the order on Red Deer watches on Aug 30 and arrived in September 5.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhb

fruxzak said:


> Mine arrived today. Placed the order on Red Deer watches on Aug 30 and arrived in September 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


looks like ya changed the strap to a nato type? unless I'm lookin at it wrong? didn't like oem or just like nato better?


----------



## Pee Dee

I've now had the blue for 48 hours and just wanted to share my honest thoughts on it so far. Please excuse the very long post and as an advance disclaimer - my opinions below are all subjective:

- One of the first things you'll notice picking up the watch is the weight. I've had a number of titanium watches but this one takes the cake in lightness and comfort, specially after I removed the bracelet. It just disappears on the wrist and can definitely be a daily wear diver. 

- I've had misalignment issues with 3 chapter rings and 1 bezel on 4 out of the last 6 Citizen divers I've purchased so I was glad to see this one had the minute track printed on the dial, it was one less thing to stuff up - The bezel alignment was spot on and the dial is perfect so no qc issues to report.

- There's a YouTuber who keeps going on about how bad the bezel action is. To be fair I think his only comparison for a 60 click bezel is his BB58 which is admittedly in a different league. I've had the pleasure of owning plenty of watches with 60 click bezels and hold Damasko and CWC as my favourites. As for this Challenge Diver, I wouldn't say it's the worst. Yes it's tinny but at least it's grippy and tight with no back play. I would even say it feels better than the JP2000 Series Aqualands, Satellite Wave Diver, and the Promaster Marine. While the bezel can be improved it is still a big step up from a Mido 60 click bezel which is nuts on poop. (no offense but if you've owned an Ocean Star Tribute or Decompression Diver you know what I mean)

- While I have no means of taking exact measurements, I believe the lug holes are designed for Citizen's 1.2mm tip spring bars. My fat seiko spring bars with 1.1mm tip went in perfectly with no noticeable wobble. 

- One of my initial concerns after seeing HD videos of this model was the brushing on the sides of the case which I thought could have been executed better. On wrist and in real life it's not really an issue. I still think it could have benefited from some chamfers and case lines to break the soap bar-like transitions but no big deal overall. The bracelet was also very well finished and the male end links did not look as bulky as it did in most videos. 

- The crown is indeed on the smaller side. An extra MM would have made it just right but despite being undersized visually in proportion to the watch, It's not going to be a deal breaker for most. Unlike the crown on a 36mm Rado Captain Cook this one can still be operated without pissing people off. The crown action is nothing to write home about but totally acceptable.

- The flat crystal is beautiful and the chamfered edges are a nice touch. A slight domed centre like the original would have been great but that's subjective as well. 

- After 48 hours the Miyota 9051 seems to be performing well as I expected. So far I am at +10 seconds in 48 hours so that's +5 seconds a day with hardly any break in period. There is a bit of noticeable rotor noise/wobbling though but I'll take accuracy and precision any day of the week over unstable accuracy and 70 hours of agony with what Seiko has as an equivalent movement.

- The indices on the dial remind me of my old SLA043. I also appreciate that while they've put a lume block at 3:00 to meet ISO standards, they still put a date frame around the date window giving it a nice symmetrical balance all around. The date border is something I miss on the newer MM300's. The only thing I wish they did was remove the word Titanium from the dial.

Overall the new Challenge Diver is a killer in it's price point. Super Titanium, Classic Design, Non- Pretentious and Solid Movement, ISO Certified True Diver, Tighter QC tolerances, and so on. There's just too many upsides with downsides being mostly subjective per user. Definitely worth the wait!


----------



## fruxzak

jhb said:


> looks like ya changed the strap to a nato type? unless I'm lookin at it wrong? didn't like oem or just like nato better?


Yup I wear most of my watches on Barton RAF style straps. The rubber strap was way too long for me anyway.


----------



## zan3pric3

fruxzak said:


> Mine arrived today. Placed the order on Red Deer watches on Aug 30 and arrived in September 5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So Red Deer came through? Their reviews seemed iffy so I waited to hear other’s experience first. Guess that settles it. Will place my order today. Would have loved to had it as my travel watch to Europe but instead it might just end up being a welcome home present.


----------



## FerrisAus

Pee Dee said:


> I've now had the blue for 48 hours and just wanted to share my honest thoughts on it so far. Please excuse the very long post and as an advance disclaimer - my opinions below are all subjective:
> 
> ...
> 
> Overall the new Challenge Diver is a killer in it's price point. Super Titanium, Classic Design, Non- Pretentious and Solid Movement, ISO Certified True Diver, Tighter QC tolerances, and so on. There's just too many upsides with downsides being mostly subjective per user. Definitely worth the wait!


Great write up! Looking forward to seeing some photos when you get a chance


----------



## DickoryDoc

Really impressed with this. Likely will put it on a two-piece NATO when I'm not swimming with it, but the rubber strap that comes with it is surprisingly comfortable and not as cheap as I thought it would be. Overall, QC on this kills my Willard, though it has, let's say, more of an introverted personality.










Really love the fonts used on the dial in general and the date wheel in particular!


----------



## fruxzak

zan3pric3 said:


> So Red Deer came through? Their reviews seemed iffy so I waited to hear other’s experience first. Guess that settles it. Will place my order today. Would have loved to had it as my travel watch to Europe but instead it might just end up being a welcome home present.


Yep. Red Deer came through. I was a bit sketched out at first since I got an order confirmation email, and another email that said that they would email me once the watch had been shipped.
I never got any shipping notification so I just assumed they were closed for Labor day weekend.

But then, lo and behold I hear FedEx knocking on my door yesterday morning.

Anyway you should be protected in terms of your money if you use a credit card (you can easily dispute the charge if something goes wrong)


----------



## Pee Dee

FerrisAus said:


> Great write up! Looking forward to seeing some photos when you get a chance


Sure Mate, Here's a shameless photo dump. 

I'm already decided I'll be wearing this exclusively on rubber but thought I'd show it on nylon and even leather for those who wear their watches like that


----------



## FerrisAus

Pee Dee said:


> Sure Mate, Here's a shameless photo dump.
> 
> I'm already decided I'll be wearing this exclusively on rubber but thought I'd show it on nylon and even leather for those who wear their watches like that


Brilliant, thanks for the photos and strap fashion show!
I agree with you that rubber looks best (I especially like the blue). But I reckon it would also work on a blue Erika’s Original MN strap.


----------



## Pee Dee

FerrisAus said:


> Brilliant, thanks for the photos and strap fashion show!
> I agree with you that rubber looks best (I especially like the blue). But I reckon it would also work on a blue Erika’s Original MN strap.


Thanks mate. Erica's straps look good on most watches. The 2 I have above were for fixed lugged watches which is why they had connecting screws but I agree the right colour combo would look great on this watch. There's actually a video on youtube titled "before you buy the reissue citizen challenge diver..." of the vintage version strapped on a Bonetto 295 I think I like that the best may have to re-buy that strap when it's time to shop again


----------



## FerrisAus

Pee Dee said:


> Thanks mate. Erica's straps look good on most watches. The 2 I have above were for fixed lugged watches which is why they had connecting screws but I agree the right colour combo would look great on this watch. There's actually a video on youtube titled "before you buy the reissue citizen challenge diver..." of the vintage version strapped on a Bonetto 295 I think I like that the best may have to re-buy that strap when it's time to shop again


Yes I watched that video - it’s good to learn the history.
I plan to wear mine (black dial) on a Tropic, which I hope will suit it. Hope i don’t have to wait too much longer to receive it!


----------



## mi6_

They finally added the NB6021 models to the Canadian Citizen website. The asking price is ludicrous though… $1,395 CAD for the blue on bracelet and $1,195 for the black rubber strap variant. WTF???? 

I can buy the bracelet model from Japan (Sakura) for around $770 CAD (2/3 the cost). No way I’m buying this locally unless I can find it for 35% off on a sale. What a joke….


----------



## jhb

mi6_ said:


> They finally added the NB6021 models to the Canadian Citizen website. The asking price is ludicrous though… $1,395 CAD for the blue on bracelet and $1,195 for the black rubber strap variant. WTF????
> 
> I can buy the bracelet model from Japan (Sakura) for around $770 CAD (2/3 the cost). No way I’m buying this locally unless I can find it for 35% off on a sale. What a joke….


out of curiosity is that a pre tax price? what does tax add to it? also y'all have a vat type tax up there? would Japan shipped watch get hit for a vat type tax when its imported? thanks.


----------



## mi6_

jhb said:


> out of curiosity is that a pre tax price? what does tax add to it? also y'all have a vat type tax up there? would Japan shipped watch get hit for a vat type tax when its imported? thanks.


Yes that‘s the pre-tax price in Canada. In Canada we pay 5% GST (General Sales Tax) everywhere on top of the selling price. Some Provinces pay an additional 5-7% PST (Provincial Sales Tax) on top of the GST. So you could pay up to 13% over the purchase price depending on where you live in Canada. So with 13% taxes added you’d pay $1576.35 in some Canadian Provinces if you paid full MSRP. For reference and Oris Aquis a date in Canada has an MSRP of $2,800 or a Seiko SPB143 an MSRP of $1,595. The Citizen is nice but not worth anywhere near $1,400 CAD.

Importing from a Japan would probably add 10-20% additional customs and duties fees (again depends on how they assess it and where you live - PST). We pay customs and duties on any item imported over $20 CAD in value (in the USA I believe it’s $800 US before you pay customs fees).

It still would be hundreds of dollars cheaper ordering from Japan versus buying one locally in Canada unless you could get at least 40% off. I don’t understand how they can be such a large price discrepancy between these models in Europe/Japan and Canada? It’s like they added 30% to the price just to distribute it in Canada. So far I haven’t seen any Canadian dealers offer a discount on these (Eco-Drive Citizens usually can be found with a 30-35% discount off MSRP).


----------



## sriracha

Finally got mine! I love it. It's my new GADA. As for the bezel, I like the unidirectional 60 minute click and have no complaints about the sound or the lightness or the grippiness of it (well, maybe the grippiness could be a tad better) - I've had a [email protected]#$ ton of dive watches too. I'm a Seiko guy but this has killed off a couple Seikos for me - RIP my SSK and Willard.


----------



## mplsabdullah

Anyone have a bracelet they want to sell? 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------



## Xerxes300

Fresh off the boat (a weird square brown boat )


----------



## Xerxes300

one thing i find odd... or maybe it isn't...

my Ray Mears is 50 grams (just the watchhead), and this guy is 53.5 grams. 

i was expecting a mechanical movement to be heavier than a little quartz movement.


----------



## Terra Citizen

No little sapphire glass over the lume pip?


----------



## Xerxes300

Terra Citizen said:


> No little sapphire glass over the lume pip?


i honestly don't see anything over it... let me try another macro lens.

edit: i think it has something over it.... what do you think? i can't really say yes or no.


----------



## Terra Citizen

I posted this in the other thread, but I wanted to include it on this thread, just because of all the awesome strap shots:










You can call up Citizen USA and purchase the titanium bracelet from the blue variant. If you do, be sure to also purchase the spring bars used on the blue variant. They are 1mm shorter than the spring bars used for the strap on the black variant.


----------



## DuckaDiesel

Terra Citizen said:


> I posted this in the other thread, but I wanted to include it on this thread, just because of all the awesome strap shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can call up Citizen USA and purchase the titanium bracelet from the blue variant. If you do, be sure to also purchase the spring bars used on the blue variant. They are 1mm shorter than the spring bars used for the strap on the black variant.
> 
> ***ALSO NOTE: do not use the spring bar part number shown in this photo. I just got off the phone with Citizen, they are not the spring bars for the bracelet. They are now sending me the correct spring bars. Sorry for the confusion.


Thanks for sharing!
How much are they selling it for?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Xerxes300

Terra Citizen said:


> I posted this in the other thread, but I wanted to include it on this thread, just because of all the awesome strap shots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can call up Citizen USA and purchase the titanium bracelet from the blue variant. If you do, be sure to also purchase the spring bars used on the blue variant. They are 1mm shorter than the spring bars used for the strap on the black variant.


Can you confirm it fits perfectly?

Citizen told me they don’t line up. 

Price is $142 plus s&h. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Terra Citizen

Xerxes300 said:


> Can you confirm it fits perfectly?
> 
> Citizen told me they don’t line up.
> 
> Price is $142 plus s&h.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have not confirmed. That is the price that I paid.


----------



## Xerxes300

Terra Citizen said:


> I have not confirmed. That is the price that I paid.


Thanks! Let us know because it’s not a bad price. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mi6_

Terra Citizen said:


> I have not confirmed. That is the price that I paid.


Other thread has two people who‘ve said Citizen confirmed the titanium bracelet from the blue WILL NOT fit the black model. Be careful buying the bracelet if it’s final sale. Hopefully it’s just different springbars. My guess is they’ve drilled the lug holes in different positions as well between the blue bracelet version and black strap model. I’ve seen Bulova (owned by Citizen) do this with the 41mm Oceanographers. You can’t put the bracelet on the orange rubber strap model.


----------



## DickoryDoc

The black Fujitsubo belongs on a strap IMHO...


----------



## sriracha

Agreed!


----------



## Aero2001

mi6_ said:


> Other thread has two people who‘ve said Citizen confirmed the titanium bracelet from the blue WILL NOT fit the black model. Be careful buying the bracelet if it’s final sale. Hopefully it’s just different springbars. My guess is they’ve drilled the lug holes in different positions as well between the blue bracelet version and black strap model. I’ve seen Bulova (owned by Citizen) do this with the 41mm Oceanographers. You can’t put the bracelet on the orange rubber strap model.


This is indeed a possibility, as I learned when I called Citizen to get the titanium bracelet for my BN-0200 05X 44mm diver (Eco-Drive, orange dial with black rubber strap). They told me it would probably fit, but might not because the lug holes might be in different locations. At that time (early 2021), they told me if it didn't fit I could return it for a full refund, but I didn't bother because it was pricey at $215 USD.


----------



## mi6_

There’s a video of the black with the bracelet circulating on YouTube. So it does appear to fit. Just didn’t want anybody loosing money until it was 100% confirmed. I didn’t listen to Citizen and bought a bracelet for my Bulova Oceanographer that didn’t fit right.


----------



## Pee Dee

I just heard back from the guy who purchased my bracelet. He's a member here too so hopefully he can share his experience here to put everyone at ease. The bracelet from my blue fit like a charm on his black model. I sent him the original spingbars too but I'm not sure which one he used so for now I would recommend getting the OEM springbars too when ordering the bracelet just to be 100%


----------



## Terra Citizen

When I purchased my titanium bracelet from Citizen, there were 20 in stock. I bet the remaining 19 will go fast, now.


----------



## winstoda

Pee Dee said:


> I just heard back from the guy who purchased my bracelet. He's a member here too so hopefully he can share his experience here to put everyone at ease. The bracelet from my blue fit like a charm on his black model. I sent him the original spingbars too but I'm not sure which one he used so for now I would recommend getting the OEM springbars too when ordering the bracelet just to be 100%


That would be me  

First off, thanks for getting the bracelet out to me so promptly. Much appreciated. It does indeed fit like a charm... though I did use the spring bars native to the bracelet and didn't try the ones that came with the rubber strap. Loving the black dial on the bracelet. Such a light watch, melts into the wrist. And I mean that as a positive. Will post a pic in a bit.


----------



## Tanjecterly

You know this is hot if Huckberry is selling it. 









Promaster Dive Fujitsubo Automatic Watch


Exceptional timepieces from the maker of the world’s most accurate autonomous movement




huckberry.com


----------



## jhb

Tanjecterly said:


> You know this is hot if Huckberry is selling it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Promaster Dive Fujitsubo Automatic Watch
> 
> 
> Exceptional timepieces from the maker of the world’s most accurate autonomous movement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> huckberry.com


don't know what Huckberry is..but they show its made in Japan and I dont think thats true. just movt is Japanese made, unless I'm wrong?


----------



## Tanjecterly

jhb said:


> don't know what Huckberry is..but they show its made in Japan and I dont think thats true. just movt is Japanese made, unless I'm wrong?


Huckberry is a, for lack of a better word, hipster store that is widely popular and sells popular items from a curated list of select vendors. I also wouldn't expect much accuracy in terms of watch descriptions from them.


----------



## winstoda

winstoda said:


> That would be me
> 
> First off, thanks for getting the bracelet out to me so promptly. Much appreciated. It does indeed fit like a charm... though I did use the spring bars native to the bracelet and didn't try the ones that came with the rubber strap. Loving the black dial on the bracelet. Such a light watch, melts into the wrist. And I mean that as a positive. Will post a pic in a bit.


A few photos of the black dial on the bracelet:





































Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Terra Citizen

I received my Fujitsubo. It arrived in a silver scuba tank. I can confirm that the spring bars associated with the strap do not work with the bracelet. I'm waiting on the proper spring bars from Citizen.










Also, the sticker on the hangtag attached to my Fujitsubo said "Made in Japan". 










The titanium OEM bracelet says "Band China" under the clasp.


----------



## Crazy Canuck

Weird that the sticker also says eco drive auto


----------



## Terra Citizen

Crazy Canuck said:


> Weird that the sticker also says eco drive auto


Yeah, who knows how reliable the sticker is. Maybe when the titanium "Band China" bracelet is sold with the watch, it tips the ratios of the material countries of origin to where the Blue variant can not be considered "Made in Japan"?

Initial impression of the bezel is that the action is similar to and a bit smoother than the Green Satellite Titanium Diver bezel action. Grip is a little bit slippery, especially when buttering toast before timing the French Press. Really nice looking watch. I am happy with the purchase.


----------



## Pee Dee

winstoda said:


> A few photos of the black dial on the bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Beautiful Kerri! Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## jhb

Terra Citizen said:


> Yeah, who knows how reliable the sticker is. Maybe when the titanium "Band China" bracelet is sold with the watch, it tips the ratios of the material countries of origin to where the Blue variant can not be considered "Made in Japan"?
> 
> Initial impression of the bezel is that the action is similar to and a bit smoother than the Green Satellite Titanium Diver bezel action. Grip is a little bit slippery, especially when buttering toast before timing the French Press. Really nice looking watch. I am happy with the purchase.


you'd think if black qualified for made in Japan, due to no Chinese made bracelet, they'd put it on the dial at the bottom like other models that are made in Japan. then again Citizen does what they do. sure they have good reasons for their methods......


----------



## DickoryDoc

I think the difference in nomenclature relates to the requirements of the different markets. JDM models seem to have "Japan Movt - Cased in China"; the US market models in the scuba tanks have just "Japan Movt". Clearly they're all made in the same factory - the US market models aren't superior to the JDM ones I wouldn't have thought.

That sticker is probably just a typo - as someone pointed out, it also says "Eco-Drive Automatic" so take that with a very large grain of salt.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041

modulo said:


> Preordered mine! Don't care much about titanium but love the classic skin diver look. Like that it comes with a 9 series movement. Response from buyer will release in Japan on Aug 22.
> 
> View attachment 16811814


So how do you like the watch mate?


----------



## fruxzak

So I ended up ordering the bracelet from citizen for my black dial variant. 

The clasp and divers extension were really large IMO. 

Luckily you can just pop out the entire ratcheting system and plug the bracelet end into the remainder of the clasp. 

Here’s what it looks like.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Terra Citizen

fruxzak said:


> So I ended up ordering the bracelet from citizen for my black dial variant.
> 
> The clasp and divers extension were really large IMO.
> 
> Luckily you can just pop out the entire ratcheting system and plug the bracelet end into the remainder of the clasp.
> 
> Here’s what it looks like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have a similar picture, showing the clasp closed? Although I used the diver's extension as a micro adjust during the heat of the day, I am interested to see how the clasp tucks into itself.


----------



## fruxzak

Terra Citizen said:


> Do you have a similar picture, showing the clasp closed? Although I used the diver's extension as a micro adjust during the heat of the day, I am interested to see how the clasp tucks into itself.


Yeah, here’s a pic of it closed. The half and quarter links make it work well. I might actually replace the half link with a full link since it’s a bit snug now.

The quarter link cannot be replaced unfortunately since it’s meant to be an end link.










Replaced with a full link and now it's perfect


----------



## Terra Citizen

With the diver's extension still installed, I used both of the half links to get the perfect fit. The half links are actually closer to 2/3 links, so by using both half links, it's similar to 1 1/3 links. With no half links, one half link or both half links, you can get three different fitments.


----------



## Aero2001

Terra Citizen said:


> With the diver's extension still installed, I used both of the half links to get the perfect fit. The half links are actually closer to 2/3 links, so by using both half links, it's similar to 1 1/3 links. With no half links, one half link or both half links, you can get three different fitments.


That's brilliant. I wish Citizen had taken the same approach with the new 44mm FUGU divers, which have no half (or 2/3) links and only two micro adjust positions.


----------



## Johnny Loken

winstoda said:


> A few photos of the black dial on the bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


Does it wear a little bigger with the bracelet? Really want this, but with ca. 21 cm wrist i am afraid it might feel small.


----------



## fruxzak

Johnny Loken said:


> Does it wear a little bigger with the bracelet? Really want this, but with ca. 21 cm wrist i am afraid it might feel small.


This watch wears a bit larger than 41mm. Even bigger with the bracelet.

1. It has a tall bezel and crystal
2. Male end links on the bracelet which make it wear pretty long lug to lug with the bracelet.


----------

